# Blot powder



## Sundae (Jan 3, 2007)

Has anyone used blot powder from MAC? if you have, do you use the same colour as your foundation? Do you use it under your foundation or on top? Is there any other brands you have used with success?


----------



## lsperry (Jan 3, 2007)

I’m NW45 and use MAC's dark blot loose powder. I’ve also used MAC’s pressed powder. I prefer the loose powder. I’ve also used Laura Geller Matte Maker Invisible Oil Blotting Powder. I like it but I wish it were in loose form.

I use it on top of my foundation....


----------



## Sundae (Jan 3, 2007)

ok, cool. I'm asking because i bought a new foundation, its not a name brand. It's called Joy Lorraine. I bought it at a mall. The only thing i don't like about it is that it comes of so easy. But it covers really well. 

I bought the loose powder with it and it makes my skin look all glowy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I noticed that my face had this shine to it that looked kinda oily. I didn't have that before so thats why I was thinking to try a blot powder.

I was asking because i wanted to know if it was ok to use it on top of foundation and loose powder. I didn't want to have too much on.

whaddaya think?


----------



## doniad101 (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sundae* 

 
_Has anyone used blot powder from MAC? if you have, do you use the same colour as your foundation? Do you use it under your foundation or on top? Is there any other brands you have used with success?_

 
Hi there.  Well I'm NW45 and can use either the dark or deep dark powder. I prefer the deep dark though. I use the powder over my foundation, I have never tried it under my foundation(i use Bare Minerals). I used to use Bare Minerals mineral veil...it was good, but I found this to work better with my oily skin. I have also tried Biore's blotting sheets with great success, but once again, MAC Blot has held my oilies in line for a longer period of time. Hope that helps!


----------



## Sundae (Jan 4, 2007)

Great thank you


----------



## captodometer (Jan 4, 2007)

I am NC50, and I use compact blot powder in Dark.  I haven't tried the loose powder yet.

I wear it on top of my foundation.  It works well for me, but I have to reapply later in the day.  My t-zone is really oily.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 5, 2007)

C6 and i use medium.. in the summer i use dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i prefer the loose blot powder because i prefer to use brushes to apply face powder. i do carry the compact in my handbag for touch ups tho..


----------



## ohsosparkly (Jan 5, 2007)

I use Dark, and on those days I can't bring myself to put on foundation, I just use my geisha brush and swipe on the blotting powder all over.  It's great and keeps the oilies away.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks. I bought one from ebay. It's the deep dark one. You can barely see it on the skin, which is good for me. thanks ladies. your really helpful


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 6, 2007)

I use NC45 and use Deep Dark over my foundation. I just brush it on with a brush, dusting it lightly over my face.

I'm beginning to think I'm using the wrong shade foundation as I'm seeing people darker than me using a lighter shade ...hmm, I'm confused.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_Hi there.  Well I'm NW45 and can use either the dark or deep dark powder. I prefer the deep dark though. I use the powder over my foundation, I have never tried it under my foundation(i use Bare Minerals). I used to use Bare Minerals mineral veil...it was good, but I found this to work better with my oily skin. I have also tried Biore's blotting sheets with great success, but once again, MAC Blot has held my oilies in line for a longer period of time. Hope that helps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What shade are you in bare minerals? I'm nw45 as well 
I see it online but everytime I go to my local sephora they have no shades for me.


----------



## doniad101 (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_What shade are you in bare minerals? I'm nw45 as well 
I see it online but everytime I go to my local sephora they have no shades for me._

 
Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I wear Bare Minerals in "warm deep" and in the summer time, I mix just a tad bit of "warm deepest deep"(that came in the kit). If you do decide to get Bare Minerals, the kit is awesome! The brushes suck(except for the concealer one). The rest of the items are great. If your oily like I am, I switched from the mineral veil to MAC blot. I also switched the kabuki from the kit to MAC's 182...I blend very well and this brush makes it easy to. This color worked best for me instead of the other dark shades, I also went to Sephora to get the kit. HTH!


----------



## xdaniellex (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_C6 and i use medium.. in the summer i use dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i prefer the loose blot powder because i prefer to use brushes to apply face powder. i do carry the compact in my handbag for touch ups tho.._

 
Snap! I havent used it in a while though as my oily skin has calmed down a bit.. but i recommend it


----------



## Sundae (Jan 8, 2007)

Well hooray for me. I should be getting it soon. then i'll see how great it is


----------



## __nini (Jan 20, 2007)

i love the blot powder. im an NC44/45  and I use medium dark =)


----------



## Sundae (Jan 20, 2007)

i've been using it on and off so i haven't really seen if it works well yet. but i love how light it is on the skin.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2007)

I bought some Loose Blot Powder from the CCO a couple weeks ago....I called the store near me because I had the same question. Does it go on under or on top of foundation/powder. The MA told me to use it on top of my powder (I wear mineral powder) and that it's pretty useless underneath (never woulda thought that). But, I followed those directions and I remain nice and "blotted" throughout the day....Great product, BTW.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 20, 2007)

michie, it doesn't interfere with your foundation does it? does it change the colour? asking because my foundation and loose powder are totally different colours to the blot powder. thats why i haven't used it as much. I apply foundation and loose powder. I thought applying the blot powder would be too much.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2007)

No, according to the MA I spoke to, it doesn't. You can see it as you brush it on, but it disappears quickly. It has very little color, so it's not depositing any more color on. BTW, I have Dark and most times I wear Deep Dark MSF on my cheeks.


----------



## ebonyannette (Jan 20, 2007)

In my opinion Blot powder doesnt change your foundation but if you have the wrong shade it can make it look ashy.

Im NW55 and I use loose and pressed blot in deep dark but I have a friend who is NC45 and its too dark for her so I guess it just depends.


----------



## Neon_Couture (Jan 22, 2007)

I live by blot powder! its amazing the shade you use really doesnt matter because its sheer...But i usualy buy meduim or meduim dark, I wear NC45 and NW 45


----------



## Sundae (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for your replies


----------



## deeaimond (Mar 25, 2007)

I ONLY use blot powder. used over a very light foundation its a great day look especially in hot weather. just bring a compact and add on as you go. I use Dark, and i don't really know my mac foundation colour, but i wear the NC30 concealer when i lose my tan so.. prolly a shade or two darker normally.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 1, 2009)

this product isnt really that hard to match imo. i use medium-dark nartural msf and the MA told me i could use dark or medium-dark. I didnt see any difference in them and went with what the MA suggested which was dark. i cant wait till the summer to see how much of a punch this baby packs against my oily skin. *crosses fingers*


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 1, 2009)

^yeah I could use either or as well (medium dark or dark).


----------



## Kaycee37 (Mar 2, 2009)

Love this product
I'm NC-45 and I use med-dark loose
and med-dark pressed for the purse!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I use NC45 and use Deep Dark over my foundation. I just brush it on with a brush, dusting it lightly over my face.

I'm beginning to think I'm using the wrong shade foundation as I'm seeing people darker than me using a lighter shade ...hmm, I'm confused._

 
I'm NC 45 too and I wear Deep Dark. Trust me, you're not using the wrong color.


----------

